# Austin Herf



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Since Houston and Dallas seem to be getting their herf on, wanted to see if there are any LLG's in and around Austin that want to get together for a Herf. I live in Killeen, so for me it's only an hour drive or so. Holla back at me!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------

